# vinyl rolls unraveling help



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

How can I stop the roll from unrolling while I am cutting. I am working with a 90" piece it unraveled and got stuck behind in the cutter is there a trick to get the rolls to not unroll so much?


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

I know that signcut has a checkbox that says step by step cutting. This, when checked, cuts everything in the image as it feeds through. Instead of feeding back and forth from the front of the image, to the back of the image. This keeps the vinyl roll from unraveling. I had the same problem, half the roll ended up on the floor.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

name your cutter...sometimes there is a setting in the menu on cutters that you can check to make sure the vinyl does not roll out and then roll back


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

It's really not the cutter that's doing it, it's unrolling by itself as it cuts ( the roll) I just thought that someone might have a solution for that part of the problem.


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you set the roll on top of the two rollers, or are you putting the roller through the center of the roll?


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am putting the roll of vinyl on the thing behind on the rollers.


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm, well it sounds like you are doing it right. The only thing I can think of, is the software or cutter is feeding the vinyl back and forth from the top of the image to the bottom of the image during cutting. This will eventually unravel the roll of vinyl. Like I said, this happenend in Signcut for me, and I changed the setting in the cut window, and it helped. You don't say what software or cutter you are using, that info might help someone help you better. I switched to Flexi-starter, and never had the problem with that software. Good luck....


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

That is what it is doing back and forth. I am using cut studio that came with it. Is there a way to correct this with that program problably not if you switched software?


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

There might be, Tammy, but I don't use that software. Maybe you can look around in the settings of the software and find something, or someone here that uses Cut Studio can help. Hope you find the answer. E....


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well you helped me figuare out the problem thanks. Will see if there is anuy one on to help with this.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tammy I still think the problem is a setting on the GX24 cutter. If you can't find it..call Roland Tech support or go to roland user group on their website and register..Dana from Roland can help. The cutter (as I recall on my GX24) does this ...What was happening to me..I would send the image to the cutter and the vinyl would roll out...then roll back...and then start to cut...if this is what is happening..it is a setting on the cutter menu..It is not the software


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

No that isn't it I am cutting say three different line of text at 90" long it will do one and in any order not ure why it picks the one it does then comes back to the binginning and starts over so by the time it's done it will have been up and down 3 different times. This is my first time doing long cuts like this so I never really paid attentions to the order it cut before.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Do you have the roll on a stand or a table top?


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

On a table top.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Well that is interesting. The only thing i can think of that would cause it to unravel if it's not on a stand is the material not being taped to the roll securely.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What I believe you are referring to is the order in which the GX-24 cuts your designs, correct? 

The Cut Studio software will tell the machine to cut the designs in the order that they are placed on the screen. Your cutter will always begin at the first design that you placed on the page. For example, let's say you made a design, and then copied that design and dragged it to the bottom of your screen. The cutter would cut the original design BEFORE it cuts the newly pasted design. So you can end up with the cutter going all over the place cutting if you're not careful! 

Finally, the stand for the GX-24 comes with a brake that you can lock down to prevent the roll becoming unrolled like that.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

First off I didn't know that about the stand great info thanks as for the cutting I am truly baffuled I finally got through cutting all the words out with it going all over the place up and down then go on to designs that needs to be cut out just as long, it cuts them like I want it starts going across then up then when I think it is done it starts going back to weird places in the design to finsh things go figure. I had placed three 90" long by 6 inch wide designs all the same on this I placed them by doing the multiy placement of them. It doesn't make sense to me why it would cut the designs across like it even though it went back to finish things but not cut the words out like that as they where designed the same way.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It happens usually on the table top rollers with long graphics. There may be a setting that you can avoid the problem cutting text. I doubt there is anything you can do about it with a long graphic.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You're welcome!

Your cutter will cut the designs as well as the areas in the designs in the order that they were designed/placed on.

It may be unavoidable this time unless you want to re-design your design.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The cutter is going to cut in the most efficient way it can. With text probably curves first and then come back and do vertical lines and or then horizontal lines. If you have a long triangle its going to cut one long line going and cut a long line coming back.


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

sounds like everyone has this problem just wanted to rule out new user screw ups.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Tammy214 said:


> sounds like everyone has this problem just wanted to rule out new user screw ups.


You arent doing anything wrong. It will happen with new or large rolls of vinyl easily. You might think about getting a dedicated stand for the cutter with a large media basket.

If your table is up against the wall pull it back a good 18 inches and make sure the path to the floor is clear of cables, table legs etc.

I wonder if anyone makes a roller system with a friction brake?


----------



## Tammy214 (Jan 25, 2010)

To bad they didn't make it user freindly for table tops too. I do have it away from the wall to drape down but was concerned about the weight of it pulling the material up. While I am on this topic what is the recommended maintance you should do to these machines?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Tammy214 said:


> To bad they didn't make it user freindly for table tops too. I do have it away from the wall to drape down but was concerned about the weight of it pulling the material up. While I am on this topic what is the recommended maintance you should do to these machines?


You would want to make sure that you replace your cutting strip when it gets too worn. The cutting strip is the white strip that runs widthwise across your cutter right under where the blade cuts. As it gets worn, you will notice groves, cuts, etc in it, and this will reduce the accuracy in which your machine cuts. Replacements are readily available and affordable.

Also you would want to keep an eye on the blade. A blade should last anywhere from 1-3 months with regular use, depending on how often you use the machine, and what you are cutting with it.


----------

